# Fiberglass vs Mesh Tape



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

We use 5 because we do small and large patches in a major hospital. Rooms have to be turned asap. 5 minute mud and a blower allow us to get in and out in no time.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Who the heck is in such a hurry that 45 min isn't fast enough, it still takes a day or more to be free of moisture.


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Who the heck is in such a hurry that 45 min isn't fast enough, it still takes a day or more to be free of moisture.


Not with commercial dehumidifiers. :whistling


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Big Shoe said:


> I use 5 ............20 is for girls.


I use 20min. By the time I remember what is was that I walked into the room to do, the 5min is set in the pan... :laughing:


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

It's nice of you guys to help out a DIYer every once in a while.


----------



## D.E.P.S. (Aug 3, 2013)

Inner10 said:


> Who the heck is in such a hurry that 45 min isn't fast enough, it still takes a day or more to be free of moisture.



It's for one time trips. If I do a warrantee patch/repair for a builder, he usually has the painter in there by the afternoon or the next morning regardless of the texture we put over it.


----------



## intjonmiller (Jan 8, 2014)

Paper slides too much on small patches. Hard to get it embedded like you can when you have a long strip. But I have issues with mesh coming up right at the end of the tape and little ragged yellow bits sticking out. Might not see it at first, but I definitely do after a quick scrape with the knife or knockdown with a sanding block. And I swear no matter how carefully I prep a patch job, a little dust will come out just as I'm about to press the mesh in place and then it won't stick right there. 

Nevermind the arguments about their actual use, the price difference makes a compelling argument for me, so I only use mesh on quick patches.


----------

